
Science Fiction Writers of America: Statement on BLM and Protests - samizdis
https://www.sfwa.org/2020/06/04/a-statement-from-sfwa-on-black-lives-matter-and-protests/
======
mellow2020
Golemiprague, you're shadowbanned, but you can watch the full 16 minutes of
this video to get a feeling for the tip of the iceberg of this issue:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/Byk2axDVNHE](https://www.youtube.com/embed/Byk2axDVNHE)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_of_George_Floyd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_of_George_Floyd)

This isn't just "police brutality".

> Derek Chauvin, a white police officer, knelt on his neck for almost nine
> minutes while he was lying face down handcuffed on the street. Two other
> officers further restrained Floyd and a fourth officer prevented onlookers
> from intervening. Floyd, who was being arrested on suspicion of using a
> counterfeit bill at a nearby market, begged for his life, repeatedly telling
> officers "I can't breathe". During the final three minutes Floyd was
> motionless and had no pulse. While the onlookers repeatedly pleaded to let
> Floyd go, officers made no attempt to revive him, and Chauvin's knee
> remained on his neck even as emergency medical technicians attempted to
> treat him.

This is cold blooded murder by someone who thinks he should be untouchable.
Just like the wanton brutality you see in the video above emanates from such
people. Their pathology is one ingredient, the others are technology and
special privileges.

If you consider yourself an intellectual, someone who values ideas over raw
power and brutality, you must stand against it, simple as that. That's not
"getting crazy", that's having a backbone as well as intellectual integrity.
Unless you yourself would accept a boot to the neck as an argument against
anything you might say in any situation someone else might dislike what you
say, then you cannot be silent as others are treated this way. None of this
should even need saying.

